# Lame



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

My two year old 45lb rocket is now limping on her left front leg. This appeared after leaping for a Frisbee which she loves to do and in retrospect probably shouldn't have .What troubles me is
1.She still has it after 4 days with only small improvement
2.She continues to race around at full speed(with a hitch in her giddiup) including jumping when she is excited.

When she is standing she will now lift the leg as a pointer on a bird.
When walking the smootheness of her gait is gone.

She does not vocalize when I examine it..toes pads and nails appear Ok.
Suggestions


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> My two year old 45lb rocket is now limping on her left front leg. This appeared after leaping for a Frisbee which she loves to do and in retrospect probably shouldn't have .What troubles me is
> 1.She still has it after 4 days with only small improvement
> 2.She continues to race around at full speed(with a hitch in her giddiup) including jumping when she is excited.
> 
> ...


_
"toes pads and nails appear Ok."_

Between toes and between toe pads? Bright light, maybe even magnifying glass?

I went crazy a couple of years ago with a similar thing and finally caught the tiniest flash of shininess between toe pads: a thin shard of glass was stuck kind of sideways in there. I saw the shininess for just a second; had to get a second person to help me with a magnifying glass to see it well enough to tweezer-grab it and to see which way to pull.

That's just a thought, though -- by day 4 if it was something like this I'd expect inflammation and not the slight improvement you're seeing.


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Shouldn't be allowing the activities you mentioned, I know confining is rough but drive will override pain. They mask pain (hide) to do what they love. Over working will cause long term issues. JMHO


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Steve Estrada said:


> Shouldn't be allowing the activities you mentioned, I know confining is rough but drive will override pain. They mask pain (hide) to do what they love. Over working will cause long term issues. JMHO



+1


Also my dog was licking between toe pads .... I had that major hint. 


This article has a "lameness" checklist:

http://ewe-topiaexposed.com/index.p...should-i-do&catid=47:dogs-on-topic&Itemid=214

and also this observation:
_
"The vet I consulted has found that if a dog has shoulder lameness, the dog will be inclined to limp rather than hold up a paw. Generally speaking, dogs that hold up a paw tend to have a problem with the lower leg."_ 

(Of course, he means lower leg or paw.)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Edward, do not let the dog run around on a lame leg..


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> Edward, do not let the dog run around on a lame leg..




That's unanimous. 

I know it's hard to contain the dog, but you gotta do it.

You might do brain-games to help drain off some of that frustrated energy.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Just a thought...do you live in an area where there are ticks? A couple of years ago my boy pulled up lame on a send out looked like he twisted his front paw. After 2 days of off and on limping brought him into the vet and he tested positve for Lyme.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

I appreciate the advice and have taken out a dusty lead. 
She has pretty much had supervised run of a few acres so this is a big life style change. 
Controlling the running jumping is something I was too damn slow to do but will now . Thanks again for the horse sense.If it doesn't improve I will be off to the Vet!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Steve Estrada said:


> Shouldn't be allowing the activities you mentioned, I know confining is rough but drive will override pain. They mask pain (hide) to do what they love. Over working will cause long term issues. JMHO


 I agree 100% as they wil hide the pain to please the handler!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

If she is limpiing and "pointing" I would suspect a carpal(wrist) injury - I would both flex and compress the wrist and if see if the dog winces, peeps or flinches. I would try and crate the dog and not let her jump or rip around. Wrist injuries can resolve pretty quick if you rest and massage etc but you can create a chronic problem if you don't let it heal.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

She is getting better with crate confinement,pointing has stopped. 
All activity is on a lead for potty breaks.
She solicits play bringing me Tennis Balls she finds in the yard and when i pocket them she tries to pull them out...play withdrawal big time!


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Way to go! I know it's tough on both of you but the reward for both is better than alternative. Just because it seems healed don't allow it to be reinjured because that will be the beginning of nightmares. Practice focus giving the ball without racing around (close catch) then refocus, calmly. Good health =D>


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I gotta join in the encouragement. 



Many of us have been there. It IS hard to subdue such a dog. 

You are doing the hardest but definitely best thing.


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

It's been a week no evidence of lameness now,how long would maintain low activity. Thanks


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Give her another week & see where she is at, it won't hurt her only you:lol:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, you might run through that checklist posted earlier ..... including feeling for inflammation/heat.


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Give her some MSM.


----------

